# Sex Education



## OdessaStud (May 28, 2007)

Im very interested to hear what other people think about sex education in primary schools for children under 10 years old.My daughter and son aged just 10 and nearly 9 have been talking about this lesson that was scheduled for today for the last 2 weeks.My son did not want to have anything to do with it and as he has already sat in on a previous lesson I cant say he didnt try and I find it hard to argue the facts he states saying that kids dont have babies or do the ÿukky sex thing""and how embarrising it is for the boys and girls all being in the same room.Needless to say he stayed home today and is instead helping his dad rebuild a 360 chrysler motor :?My daughter went to school with a little too much interest (Im being prude) for my liking and Im scared to hear what information shes going to bring home,Has anyone else had a similar problem with this type of thing and am I being too soft by letting my son stay home to avoid this lesson. As they go to a very small school once you sit out of a class like that the other students generally give the odd one out a razzing.


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 28, 2007)

*My personal opinion is that it should only be taught in High. We are pushing our kids to grow up too fast these days and they don't need to be taught it as a subject below puberty age. I know I have questions all the time from five of my six kids (all below 12 yrs) and am happily able to give them the answers, but would not be happy to have it as a subject. Let kids be kids for a while before they have to face the world of adult decisions.*


*Ash.  *


----------



## Tatelina (May 28, 2007)

I found growing up that if kids wanted to know..they would research and find out through unreliable sources anyway.. 
This was having a class atleast you know what they are hearing is the correct information and no one is being mislead. Although it is a double edged sword as although kids are often curious when they are younger...the ones that aren't still get taught before they started wondering.


----------



## noidea (May 28, 2007)

I don't have any kids at school yet but a friend of mine is going through a similar situation with her 10 year old daughter, as she has always been open with her daughter about that stuff (she had a bub 2 months ago) her daughter thinks it isn't neccessary to find out about it from school and prefers her mum and dad to tell her, so she is allowed to go to the library or home if it is scheduled for around 2pm. I think the children should be able to choose how they find out about it wheather it be at home or at school and also if the parent thinks they are mature enough to find out, i think it should be a dicussion with the parents personally so that you know the info they are getting is relevant and in a comfortable environment. JMO


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

I have three sons aging 10yrs, 9yrs ( this friday) and 7yrs ( this july). I believe it should be taught in High School. I don't see any need for it being taught in primary school. My eldest son is learning Health at the moment, and it is all about how your body works ( heart, lungs, kidneys etc etc), but NOTHING to do with sex.

I also think that the classes should be divided. Boys in one class, Girls in another.
Kids get to embarrassed, giggle and carry on, that they end not really concentrating and learning a whole lot.

I don't think your soft, If my son felt uncomfortable I would allow him to stay home also. As for your daughter, well us women don't like to miss out, and it is important we know it all. LOL.


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 28, 2007)

i dont really know how i feel on this subject.... I don't have kids so i'm not speaking from experience but i think having the boys and girls in the same room is a bit weird...

I remember in year 5 and 6 the girls got the 'periods and puberty' talking which was very informative.... 

But other than that i do think it is a bit full on and i think when i have kids that i would prefer to be teaching em about that kinda stuff if in primary school they do ask me questions in regards to sex ed....

But on the other hand kids these days (hahaha yes cos im the ripe old age of 20 lol) are having sex younger and younger so perhaps they do need to know about it earlier....


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 28, 2007)

i think it is terrible to teach kids in primary school this.. leave it for high school i say


----------



## Midol (May 28, 2007)

Vote here for HS.

I never had sex ed and probably know more about the risks and what not that my pairs. They still don't think you can contract diseases from oral.


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2007)

I came from a Catholic boys school – we weren’t allowed to discuss the female anatomy in our sex ed classes :lol: It’s sinful! 

Let's face it - you can't tell kids anything these days anyway. They think they know it all, and generally do by the time this talk comes around. Under the age of 10 seems a tad early I’d have thought?? Some kids these days act like 10 going on 16, while others act like your typical 10yr olds. Hard call to know what’s right in regards to this, as some kids don’t get this talk at home, where others are inclined to pic up on all the lingo from their older siblings.


----------



## Miss B (May 28, 2007)

I think 10yrs old is too young. Kids at that age are inquisitive, of course, and if they ask questions then it's fine for Mum and Dad to give what they feel is an appropriate answer. But I don't think kids need all the gory details at that age. 

I have an 11yr old sister and she's very much a little girl still (no sexy clothes, no makeup, etc - she still loves her Barbie dolls) and I would not like the thought of her having Sex Ed lessons at school just yet. Let kids be kids, I say. By the time they are in Year 8 or Year 9 they should be able to take that kind of stuff in a little better.

On another note, I think when they do eventually have Sex Ed, it needs to be more than just "this is how you make a baby". They need to learn about sti's and all that other stuff too - it's scary how many girls still believe you can't get pregnant the very first time you have sex! :| When I was growing up, I used to read Dolly and Girlfriend magazine - they had the occasional article on sex, and risks, and different types of contraception, etc - I found them to be a good source of information without having to ask Mum all the embarrassing questions!


----------



## Magpie (May 28, 2007)

My kids have been around animals pretty much from birth. They understand about sex.
I don't see why we make such a big deal about it?
Why do we find it necessary to hide a fact of life from our kids?
In days gone by kids would share a room with their parents, it's not a new thing for kids to know about sex, it's a new thing for kids not to know about sex.


----------



## Miss B (May 28, 2007)

Magpie said:


> In days gone by kids would share a room with their parents


 
And their parents would sleep together while the kids were in the room?

Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew... is it just me, or is that not normal? :?


----------



## Magpie (May 28, 2007)

How do you think the 2nd, 3rd, 7th, 9th, 15th kids were conceived?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 28, 2007)

I learnt sexual education in the last year of primary school (year 7) and then two years of it on and off in year 8 and 9 in high school. From 10yrs old maybe not but from 12 onwards give them some things but not how a man and woman do it or how to put condoms on let that part be for high school where most kids are at that sexual age where they need all the information possible. I am open with my 11yr old son and he more then likely probably knows more then I do.


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 28, 2007)

Miss B said:


> On another note, I think when they do eventually have Sex Ed, it needs to be more than just "this is how you make a baby". They need to learn about sti's and all that other stuff too - it's scary how many girls still believe you can't get pregnant the very first time you have sex! :| When I was growing up, I used to read Dolly and Girlfriend magazine - they had the occasional article on sex, and risks, and different types of contraception, etc - I found them to be a good source of information without having to ask Mum all the embarrassing questions!



*My sex ed class was brilliant, but it was back around the time the AIDS boom was all over the news (Middle 80's), so we were taught all about protection before anything else. I would like to know how they approach it these days too.*


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 28, 2007)

I believe that at that age it should be parents answering the questions that they may have not the teachers!!
When I was in primary school (a few years back... ) we got a letter sent home to say they were having sex education and my parents were furious that the teachers thought they had a right to teach us something that was my parents responsibilty to tell us when we had questions and we were old enough to understand FULLY what was being said!
Our kids are growing up WAY too fast and not having a chance to be just kids for a while, they have too much responsibility and they know too much!
You did the right thing holding your son back but if your daughter wanted to know this then that's ok too! It's probably better they educated at some point so then when it is presented to them in a situation they know what's happening!
IMO teachers shouldn't be teaching that sort of stuff anyway, at least not in Primary school and even High School is a bit much but acceptable. Kids that age should NOT be encouraged to interact in ADULTS activities... and we wonder why there are so many young girls getting pregnant!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (May 28, 2007)

Both my girls started going through puberty in 5th class, a bit difficult to ignore for a couple of years.


----------



## Chris1 (May 28, 2007)

i remember half way thru year 6 there was a sex ed night for all the year 6 kids AND the parents. it cut out alot of the embarrassment/giggling cos the kids were expected to sit with their parents.


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

I think its important for it to be brought into later primary. children are growing up too fast these days (whether by choice or not). I know of children who have engaged in sexual activity at eight -which I personally believe is waaayyyyy too young but theres nothing we can do but give them the power of knowledge & informed choices.
children also may not realise what ol uncle joe is doing to them or that its wrong


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> I believe that at that age it should be parents answering the questions that they may have not the teachers!!
> quote]
> I agree but sadly this mostly doesnt happen


----------



## Chris1 (May 28, 2007)

geebus,...8!!?


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 28, 2007)

I'm not saying it should be ignored, I'm saying that parents should take responsibility of raising their children these days not leaving it for the teachers!!!
This is why there are children out there of 8 engaging in sexual activities and children of 10 murdering other children because the responisibility of raising children has gone from the parents to the teachers and the government depts that say we can't discipline our children! This is why we have no respect from the young ones and that they do "what they want" because there are no boundaries being set anymore!
I know we can't stop children growing up but as parents we should be able to help them grow up as best we can and answer the questions that need answering WHEN the time is right!
Some children may develope earlier than others and that's ok as we are all different but shouldn't we stop letting the teachers control when and how our kids learn about stuff as intimate as that???

IMO only!!!!  
Mell


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Kids that age should NOT be encouraged to interact in ADULTS activities... and we wonder why there are so many young girls getting pregnant!!!


they are definately not encouraged 
I personally havent seen any primary schools that do deliver sex ed as such except for the local community nurse coming round to tell them things like when you find blood in you knickers youre not dying (like some children think) and other nice puberty facts.
any school that does deliver sex ed is not run by the teacher but a health care professional informing them of what things are and that its ok to say no


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

I think we're seeing sex ed as the teacher bringing in a porno and telling the children this is what it is all about. Which would be abhorrent.
I mean from what i remember of sex ed it was mainly about changes to your body and protecting yourself against disease and how a baby is made. 
I think it's important that we teach children these things. Because the reality is whether we like it or not they do get to know about it somehow, it may as well be from a trusted learned resource
Although I do not have children of my own, I can remember what it was like to be 10, and i believe it's better to know and be informed than have all sorts of preconceptions. 
By the school teaching about these things, it promotes healthy discussion at home where parents can answer questions and also guide children in acceptable age appropriate behaviour.


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

Magpie said:


> My kids have been around animals pretty much from birth. They understand about sex.
> I don't see why we make such a big deal about it?
> Why do we find it necessary to hide a fact of life from our kids?
> In days gone by kids would share a room with their parents, it's not a new thing for kids to know about sex, it's a new thing for kids not to know about sex.


 
It isn't a question about hiding facts from our kids. I just don't feel they need to be taught sex ed at primary school. Some kids at a younge age may ask alot of questions about sex and as a mother I will tell them the absolute truth in a way I feel is suitable for them. Then you have some kids who just aren't interested until later on.
I just feel by High School most children are ready to learn and understand what happens and the dangers involved. As a parent, I will tell my children when I feel they are ready to know or when they ask, but learning it at school also reinforces what they have learnt from home, and gives children who haven't been taught at home about sex a chance to learn and ask questions( another reason I believe the classes should be divided , kids get embarrassed around the opposite sex and are less likely to ask questions).


----------



## mblissett (May 28, 2007)

Do you not think by learning about sex education it may get some kids to speak out about peodofiles (or however you spell it)

If you realise that alot of kids are abused in their yong stages (Primary School) then it may give them the kick in the butt to say something about it....

Some abusers would say some weird things like secret play times etc.....

It made me say something once I had the education..... 

Just a thought?


----------



## Forensick (May 28, 2007)

I think it should be done in both.
obviously with a different focus in each.

primary shold be more of a, "this is how your body work, and what will happen to it"
secondary, the much more sex issues emotianal issues death pregnancy etc etc.

i think its very important to do in primary school

wold you rather you 10 year old learning stuff from the kid with an older brother?
or i did, with text books (i was in grade 3 curious and no one would tell me.... i remember freaking out when hair appeared coz no one told me it would....)
or like in my little sisters case, losing virginity in grade 6 knowing NOTHING about condoms, STIs, pregnancy, emotional repurcussions.

i believe its important to do at both, tho clearly it should be different, it certainly should be with parental consent (although your kids will know everything from other students the next day), and i think especially in primary schools, that there shold be seperate boy girl classes.

aand btw, to the people who said they stop their children dressing "sexy"
YOU ROCK!
go beat some sense into the other type of parents....


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

I agree totally Tsidasa and mblissett.
Bek74- I agree with the sexes being separated for these talks and in all the cases I have seen they are. If they are coed then they should start splitting them up


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

lozza said:


> I
> children also may not realise what ol uncle joe is doing to them or that its wrong


 
I think Parents should be teaching kids, what is an appropriate touch and what isn't, from a very early age. I started teaching my children when they were able to start washing themselves and toilet training.
Children should be educated about there bodies asap ( in a way suited for there age)


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

Forensick said:


> aand btw, to the people who said they stop their children dressing "sexy"
> YOU ROCK!
> go beat some sense into the other type of parents....


 
yeah that is just disgusting and setting them up for a fall -stupid tween market


also Bek some parents themselves may be the problem


----------



## gosforddreaming (May 28, 2007)

i think that our sex shouldnt be a secret , like tsidasa has said there are all levels of sex ed that can and should be taught to kids as early as grade 5 , my two boys are 2 and 3 and thay know all there body parts and all there personal spaces ( thay call persoanal face..hehe) . i also think that a child armed with the low levels of sex ed make it hard for them to be prayed apon by nastie people, , and as the child grows there level of sex ed offered by the schools expands , i would think this is how it already works ....i cant stress enough the importants of sex ed in the home and that the subject is treated openly and freely , it all adds to there personal protection
. hiding and avoiding the subject only puts mistery and fear into the childs head.. these are the people predators like to abuse....
PS .. let us know what new info your little girl come home with


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

gosforddreaming said:


> . hiding and avoiding the subject only puts mistery and fear into the childs head.. these are the people predators like to abuse....


here here


----------



## mblissett (May 28, 2007)

bek74 said:


> I think Parents should be teaching kids, what is an appropriate touch and what isn't, from a very early age. I started teaching my children when they were able to start washing themselves and toilet training.
> Children should be educated about there bodies asap ( in a way suited for there age)



My parents taught me from a very young age...... But if someone tells you they will hurt your family if you tell... Where do you go from there?

When abuse occurs, kids minds are screwed up (mine was for over 6 years - some say it still is lol) 

It may take that little nudge of information or that teacher / parent to ask a question and how the kids respond as to an indication something is up....

The more right information kids have the less inclined they are to get hurt IMO


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

lozza said:


> yeah that is just disgusting and setting them up for a fall -stupid tween market
> 
> 
> also Bek some parents themselves may be the problem


 
I know, statistics say that sexual abuse is usually done by a family member, or somebody the family knows. How tragic. As a mother all I can do is inform my children and be approachable so if ever they have something to say or ask, they know I will be there.


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2007)

thats all you can do


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

mblissett said:


> My parents taught me from a very young age...... But if someone tells you they will hurt your family if you tell... Where do you go from there?
> 
> When abuse occurs, kids minds are screwed up (mine was for over 6 years - some say it still is lol)
> 
> ...


 
I do know what your saying. It comes down to education. My eldest son has gone away on camps etc etc and I have spoken to him about people touching your body, people making you feel uncomfortable ( locked in a room, walking in on you in the shower, making comments about your body etc etc). Stories they may tell you to scare you so you won't tell your parents. I held his hand and looked into his eyes and said " you can tell me anything, and you WILL be ok" as a parent you can't do a whole lot more.
I am sorry about what has happened to you, and that you were to scared to tell your family. I am glad that you were able to tell your teacher at school, that is great, that is strength and courage.
However this isn't about child abuse, it is about sex ed and they are VERY different things.
All I am saying is some kids are ready to learn at a young age and some arent, but by high school they are usually ready, until then the Parents need to educate there children.


----------



## Miss B (May 28, 2007)

Well my parents taught me as a small child that there were "special places" where other people shouldn't touch, but that doesn't mean I needed the whole Sex Ed thing at that age.


----------



## horsenz (May 28, 2007)

if they want to know, tell them. i have 2 boys and i don't believe in lying to them or wrapping them up in cotton wool...
sex shouldn't be a "taboo" issue.


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 28, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Well my parents taught me as a small child that there were "special places" where other people shouldn't touch, but that doesn't mean I needed the whole Sex Ed thing at that age.



*I agree here, I have no problem telling the kids what is and isn't appropriate behaviour, and mostly to KNOCK and wait before entering a room. I just don't advocate telling them all the nitty gritty facts right off the bat. It is not wrapping them in cotton wool, but things need to be taught over time. Under ten is just too young to learn about most of it, unless they do have the curiousity, then you need to question where that came from.*


----------



## bek74 (May 28, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *I agree here, I have no problem telling the kids what is and isn't appropriate behaviour, and mostly to KNOCK and wait before entering a room. I just don't advocate telling them all the nitty gritty facts right off the bat. It is not wrapping them in cotton wool, but things need to be taught over time. Under ten is just too young to learn about most of it, unless they do have the curiousity, then you need to question where that came from.*


 
I agree


----------



## OdessaStud (May 28, 2007)

One of my biggest problems with the whole idea of giving very young kids sex ed ie grade 4 and under is that the kids dont understand the concept anyway.My youngest son came home after the last sex ed session and started telling me about his tenticles :? obviously he ment testicles but it goes to show how little they are really capable of taking in.My kids have been born and raised on a dairy farm so they know all about the birds and the bees but to have them sitting in a class room with all the other kids and teachers there is very little room for questions without causing embarresment for the child and making them feel silly or uneducated.My mum taught me all about sex nearly 2 years after I started having it hense I had my eldest son at 17 and now find myself being a nana at the ripe age of 41 nearly 42  love my granddaughter dont get me wrong but what ever happened to nana's being 60ish.Its one thing to give kids information when they are old enough to understand it but forcing information on children when they arnt ready to understand it is wrong and best left to the parents to deal with or at least a trained proffessional.JMO.
Odie


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

*is still 16*

I had a couple sex ed lessons towards the end of year 7, and learnt about it a lot more in year 8.
But i already knew what it was, almost fully. Although I did learn more about protection and diseases. I think that it should be a gradual thing, 10 is too young for detailed information. It should just be kept simple. Gradually building up as they get older. Telling a 10 year old how to put on a condom is just stupid. There aren't many 10 year olds who are putting condoms on themselves (and actually using it for the desired intention--- i remember when i was a little curious ) hahaha

Anyway, about the other subject-- I can't really comment on it. I have had no personal experience on it. 

Anyway..
I think you did the right thing, let them take their own pace. If your son doesn't want to go to sex ed, don't force him. Make it their decision. Forcing this sort of education doesn't seem right. Answer any questions to the best of your ability though, don't leave them curious.


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2007)

Sex education in Qld (and in Catholic schools) is so non-existent that it's almsot impossible for me to write about it here!

I am so suprised and how little kids know and how frightened they are to ask questions!

And what's more - again, why is it up tot he education system to teach kids this stuff? The basics should be at least explained at home!

Some of the finer 'health' points can be talked about in 'Health' class. It should be compulsory from year 7 - year 10 to be taught Health as part of the curriculum. It should cover everything from sex to bullying... 

The fact that I end up teaching the scientific form of sex - and when the question asked is:

"How long is the menstration period?"

And a kid answers:

"About 5 cm."

It really makes you think!


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2007)

Pretty sure that what kids learn in school is a little more sedate that what they can learn from their spam email such as "Paris does doggie" or "Buy cheap Viagra now".

Better they learn now before any accidents or unwanted grandchildren make an early appearance.

I got taught it all that when i was in Year 6 and 7 at school,

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (May 28, 2007)

slim6y said:


> And what's more - again, why is it up tot he education system to teach kids this stuff? The basics should be at least explained at home!


 

It should, yes absolutely.
Unfortunately the households where it's not taught are the ones that are likely to have early teen pregnancies etc.


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 28, 2007)

slim6y said:


> The fact that I end up teaching the scientific form of sex - and when the question asked is:
> 
> "How long is the menstration period?"
> 
> ...



*Does that get a pass ? :lol: *


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

Magpie said:


> It should, yes absolutely.
> Unfortunately the households where it's not taught are the ones that are likely to have early teen pregnancies etc.


 
Not necessarily. I was never taught by my parents. Not one iota of it. Although I do have 3 older brothers/sisters. So maybe there was no need for my parents to tell me because I'd find out from them.

Either way, kids should be educated about it. And slowly progress to know more and more. Not telling them straight out at the age of 10 about how the car leaves an oil spill in the garage - if you catch my drift


----------



## Bryony (May 28, 2007)

When i was young i asked my mum about it and we got a book - this was in preschool
In preschool we also learnt about stranger danger.

In year 3 at school we learnt about the sex basics, stranger danger and personal space (lol including why wedgies are wrong)etc 

In year 5 and 6 we learnt in depth about personal development and sex education

I think this was more than efficient way to learn and was not too full on for anyone...

If i was to change anything, i would separate girls and boys in the year 6 classes so you can ask more gender specific questions.


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

Bryony said:


> When i was young i asked my mum about it and we got a book - this was in preschool
> In preschool we also learnt about stranger danger.
> 
> In year 3 at school we learnt about the sex basics, stranger danger and personal space (lol including why wedgies are wrong)etc
> ...


 
Pretty sure you've just explained what I was trying to explain in a better and easier way. 

Cheers Bryony ^_^


----------



## Bryony (May 28, 2007)

I do remember (not very well) that cause of the baby boom and families having babies later in life.....(and other reasons i cant remember) to compensate this the government were trying to encourage kids to develop families early.

That was why the sex education was put forward to a younger audience.
This could also explain you sex ed mishap

(from memory this was stopped due to families being outraged)


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2007)

Bryony said:


> When i was young i asked my mum about it and we got a book - this was in preschool
> In preschool we also learnt about stranger danger.
> 
> In year 3 at school we learnt about the sex basics, stranger danger and personal space (lol including why wedgies are wrong)etc
> ...



......And in year 12 we were taught Advanced sexual techniques and studied the Karma Sutra  Oh really! :lol:


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> ......And in year 12 we were taught Advanced sexual techniques and studied the Karma Sutra  Oh really! :lol:


 
Haha 

I had my ex for that. 
Let's just say it was an experience and a half.


----------



## noni (May 28, 2007)

when i was at primary school i only remember one afternoon where we all had to read a page each (out loud) from that classic book 'where did i come from?'

we didn't have any proper sex ed until maybe year 8 or so but by that time everyone was reading the Dolly sealed sections and learning how to give head and all those other really important life skills :shock: 

maybe i'm an idealist but i reckon primary is a bit young for structured sex ed classes - if kids ask parents then of course parents should tell them but i dunno if i'd want teachers explaining something important like that to my kids...

i don't have kids tho so i'm not speaking with any authority, although i am pregnant so i guess i'll come to a conclusion eventually


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

Grats on the coming baby 
All the best for you.


----------



## noni (May 28, 2007)

VinceFASSW said:


> Grats on the coming baby
> All the best for you.


 

cheers! haven't even told the family yet! had my first ultrasound today and saw the heartbeat, how trippy


----------



## Vincey (May 28, 2007)

Haven't told your family and aussiepythons.com knows? 

I feel honored haha.


----------



## nickamon (May 28, 2007)

Forensick said:


> I think it should be done in both.
> obviously with a different focus in each.
> 
> primary shold be more of a, "this is how your body work, and what will happen to it"
> secondary, the much more sex issues emotianal issues death pregnancy etc etc.


 
I agree. My parents got me a children's book on human anatomy when I was in primary school, and they taught me about how my body works from that. I got the rest of my sex ed in high school - mostly a mix of "use condoms or you'll catch an STI OMG!" and one crazy temp teacher whose line was "yous girls have a sacred duty to be mothers OMG!" :shock: 

Two things bugged me about sex ed in high school. The first is that they didn't mention anything about relationships: how to build strong and successful ones, how to get out of bad ones, stuff like that. The second is that nobody ever said, "if you masturbate, don't worry, you're not a freak. It's totally normal." I realise it'd be difficult to deliver that line to a gaggle of teens, but heck, it's safer than sex with someone else, and more fun than abstinence.


----------



## cyclamen (May 28, 2007)

wow odie :shock: 
eeek my daughter is 6 and in grade 1. i shudder to think about her learning about sex in only like 3 years time. 
my daughter goes to a private college. and i know that they dont do sex ed until half way through high school thankfully. i guess it just depends on the schools. but i would be freaked.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

I still think we're overthinking the content that they will be teaching the kids. Just because they are teaching 10 year olds about sex ed does not mean it will be with 16 yr old teenagers in mind.
Why don't you have a talk with the teachers to see what sort of content is being taught before deciding whether it is right for your child or not.
I do not see the harm. Frankly in today's society, with what is portrayed in the media, i'd rather my future kids got the facts from someone responsible and thinking about their welfare than trying to imitate some of today's music videos and advertisements.
The truth is today sex is everywhere, and private school, public school or homeschooling, sticking your head in the sand is not going to take it away, the most you can do with kids is teach them about the world. 
The reality is some very young kids are becoming sexually active, this is why the sex ed has been pushed back into upper primary. Kids as young as ten have been caught giving oral sex on school buses thinking nothing more of it than a french kiss. It's a game to be played?
Let's teach our kids that respecting your body is not a game.
This isn't just about the content and whether it's too soon, it's how late would you like to leave it? JMO


----------



## OdessaStud (May 28, 2007)

This isn't just about the content and whether it's too soon, it's how late would you like to leave it? JMO
__________________
Id be happy to leave it at least long enough so that they could pronounce the words correctly and knew their meanings.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

The problem is kids are practicing without knowing the meanings or the correct words.
I think we're also underestimating 10 year olds and their ability to cope with information. I was about 8 when i started asking mum about things, she gave me some books from the library and then answered any questions i had. I had my first period when i was 11 and knew what to expect and what was happening to me.
Yeah i think it's hell important to be informed.

EDIT: the books were kid oreintated like "where do i come from etc"

Oh would also like to say i dont think you were too soft in letting your son stay home either, this needs to be something they feel comfortable talking about, to you or a teacher or another trusted family member in his own time.


----------



## pixie (May 28, 2007)

when i was at school we had 'puberty blues' class in grade 6 then in yr 7 the boys went to play footy and we got the 'period ed' class, i then changed highschools to one in geelong and we didnt get 'sex ed' till year 9, i think it was a little too late as a few girls had already been 'asked to leave' the school as they had gotten pregnant...


----------



## grimbeny (May 28, 2007)

At my well rounded christian school we were taught that their was no safe way to have sex other to abstein and maybe one day you could meet another christian girl who had done the same, get married and have sex for the sole reason of having children. Arnt we glad their r people out their who teach children these important life lessons before they make the mistake of having some fun.


----------



## Bryony (May 28, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I do remember (not very well) that cause of the baby boom and families having babies later in life.....(and other reasons i cant remember) to compensate this the government were trying to encourage kids to develop families early.
> 
> That was why the sex education was put forward to a younger audience.
> This could also explain you sex ed mishap
> ...


 
I know i posted this....but
did anyone else hear of this?


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> At my well rounded christian school we were taught that their was no safe way to have sex other to abstein and maybe one day you could meet another christian girl who had done the same, get married and have sex for the sole reason of having children. Arnt we glad their r people out their who teach children these important life lessons before they make the mistake of having some fun.


 lmfao


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I know i posted this....but
> did anyone else hear of this?



I hadn't heard of it before you posted it no, however if that was the case i think you'll find the motive for teaching it early has changed and therefor probably has the way it is delivered.


----------



## Storm91 (May 28, 2007)

they made us start learning in year 6 an made as sit down a see a video of some one giveing birth it scared as strait but i think the video is gowing a little to far


----------



## krissy78 (May 28, 2007)

i would have said sex education should be a high school subject but after some stuff i heard recently maybe primary is not such a bad thing... as some ppl would have read on here recently i had to move into emergency housing, but when i was enquiring about housing i was initially told i could not be helped unless i was a single mother between 12 and 25... i think if taught in primary school maybe it should be an optiional subject and kids who don't wish to partake should be able to study something else in the library.


----------



## moosenoose (May 28, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my little talk


----------



## Julie-anne (May 30, 2007)

i definately think it should be taught at that age (10yrs) ...I began puberty at about 10.5 - 11yrs and if we didn't have sex ed classes i wouldn't have known what was going on and would probly have thought i was dieing. 
As for the whole "this is what sex is" talk , why not do it at the same time? It's all related and helps the children understand WHY things are happening to their body. Is not like the teachers are encouraging them to try it or telling them about positions etc
However, i do think that the boys and girls should be seperated', not only does this help them relax a little it also gives the teachers opportunity to go into more specific details for the appropriate gender.


----------



## waruikazi (May 30, 2007)

Bahahahah when i looked at this thread it was up to 69 replies 

Seriously though i am nearly finished my education degree and we had a 3 hour professional development on this topic not too long ago.

There seems to be alot misunderstanding between what people call 'sex education' and what is actually 'sexual (maybe sexuality??) education.'

Sexual education teaches children about their bodies, their rights and other peoples rights. And i seriously beleive that it is a very important part of all childrens education from a very early age. The things that are taught are usually about empowering kids, so that if someone does something to them that they shouldn't, the child will know that it shouldn't have happened and what they can do about it. Obviously the focus changes as the child gets older and looks at interpersonal relationships, feelings etc etc.

Sex education is all about the icky sticky stuff  how babies are made, what is causing that part of their body to do that and the controversial stuff about contraception etc.

Now alot of people seem to think that kids don't need to know this and it is overly sexualising children, making them think things that they shouldn't be thinking about rah rah rah. BUT we live in a world that is over sexualising kids throught the media etc. it is not education that is doing this. Kids will still grow up with sex in their faces everyday wether we educate them on it or not. It is imperitive that they are given the correct information around this topic and not mis-information, because that is what they get from their peers, the media, internet etc. 

Odie, the only classes that i have seen where every single one of the children have been really eager to learn has been sex ed. I think your son was probably telling you something that he thinks you and his father wanted to hear. I have not ever met a child that has not wanted to participate in sex ed classes, but of course i could could be wrong in this case.

The standard of teaching sex ed is really high, there is a huge ammount of resources and professional support for the classes. Teachers know how to deal with all the embarassing q's and when it is appropriate to separate the boys and girls. Your children will be better off for this experience not worse.

None of this is just my opinion. I have learnt this in a professional setting.


----------



## waruikazi (May 30, 2007)

When i say early age i mean first couple of years of primary school so between 4 and 6.


----------



## Recharge (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe the stupidity of some of the comments here...
do you know how many parent' s DON"T tell their kids stuff? do you know that your kids, by 10 ARE talking all sorts of false crap about sex with each other? 

do you not remember being that age? holy cow! they SHOULD be getting sex ed, if for no other reason than to keep the false information to a minimum. but that isn't just it, there's a heap of reasons, pedo's, children who have been bought up abused and many other reasons.

the less your kids know, the more they will believe the crazy stuff that gets spread around.
heck, by 10-13 almost every male child has look at pornographic material, there's always one kid who's swiped his old man's xxx mags and brings them to school, I don't know one guy who didn't, and don't even get me on the ease of the internet these days.

seriously, if you think you're somehow protecting your child from growing up too quick, you need to see a psychologist, because you are totally deluding yourselves.

it's nice that some parents are open with their kids, but there are few indeed who give enough information to help minimise the risk to their kids.

they will hear stuff and do stuff no matter how you go about things, it's how things are.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 30, 2007)

Recharge said:


> I can't believe the stupidity of some of the comments here...
> do you know how many parent' s DON"T tell their kids stuff? do you know that your kids, by 10 ARE talking all sorts of false crap about sex with each other?
> 
> do you not remember being that age? holy cow! they SHOULD be getting sex ed, if for no other reason than to keep the false information to a minimum. but that isn't just it, there's a heap of reasons, pedo's, children who have been bought up abused and many other reasons.
> ...



I have to agree


----------



## theduclos (May 30, 2007)

girls can go through puberty at the age of 9 (sometimes lower) surely it is good for them to know and understand the whole sex thing (well the basics anyway) and not have the story given to you in some weird way by some kids older brothers friend or something. I think that so long as the sex-ed doesnt include really in depth info at such a young age then im all for it.


----------



## stringbean (May 30, 2007)

as a kid i dont think we realy care about that until the end of primary to the start of high school. by that time its more appropriate caus we kinda have more of an idea of what its all about.


----------



## Recharge (May 31, 2007)

oh rubbish, they may not say it, but most think about it, and wonder about it and experiment and "play doctors and nurses".. 

don't you remember being that age?? I was play kissing girls at about 8...


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2007)

Recharge said:


> oh rubbish, they may not say it, but most think about it, and wonder about it and experiment and "play doctors and nurses"..
> 
> don't you remember being that age?? I was play kissing girls at about 8...



I girl and I 'Pashed' when we were both 8 lol.


----------



## IsK67 (May 31, 2007)

*Broken Dreams*

A father asked his 10 year old son if he knew about the birds and the bees.

"I don't want to know!" the child said, bursting into tears. "Promise me you won't tell me."

Confused, the father asked what was wrong.

Oh dad," the boy sobbed, "when I was 6, I got the 'There's no Santa' speech. 

At 7, I got the 'There's no Easter Bunny' speech.	

When I was 8, you hit me with the 'There's no tooth fairy' speech."

"If you tell me that grown-ups don't really shag each other, I'll have nothing left to live for."


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 1, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> A father asked his 10 year old son if he knew about the birds and the bees.
> 
> "I don't want to know!" the child said, bursting into tears. "Promise me you won't tell me."
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 1, 2007)

Also i'd just like to say that a little girl i knew was being molested by her 11 yr old step brother.
puberty can hit at any age and it's important that we educate kids as to the dangers and confusion that occurs when they dont know what's going on


----------



## coatesy (Jun 3, 2007)

We do no thave children as yet but we were not taught SEX as such in primary school but more of anotomy and puberty. I was also taught about drugs. As a woman who got to puebrty around 12 i agree that some sort of Sex education should be taught at school but there should be a line drawn at acutual intercorse. Kids should know what happens etc but I think it should come more from the parents not from the schools becauses majority of children go to public school where the government decides what is best. Parents need to educate kids - that is their job as parents. (mrs)


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 3, 2007)

Let them watch the animation, "Where did I come from?".

It answered all my questions when I was little. Even saw it in primary school when I was 10 (in year 6)


----------



## Stealth_Raptor (Jul 15, 2007)

The only reason why the schools feel burdened to give a Sex Education course is because there are too many parents that treat their educational system as a babysitting service. Face it, a lot of parents don't care about the quality of education their child recieve, as long they pass classes. I see this everyday, people don't care about education; they can get a job in the oilfield for about $20-$25 CAD, which should be roughly the same equilivent in AUD, with only an extremely low-end 10th Grade education in my town.

Face it, parents need to take better care of their children, and none of this would be happening. 

To the people that believe children are growing up too fast, it is only a matter of perspective. Just remember before the 1800s, or even the 1900s, in most people's families you are an adult as soon as you are able to walk; there were no such thing as a childhood. I know my mom had no concept of childhood even during the 1960s and 1970s. Luckily for me, I was blessed with it albeit only for a short period of time. I would give my children a healthy childhood, except it would be extended until the legal working age, as well when the time come.


----------



## Retic (Jul 15, 2007)

We explained in great detail how and where babies come from when our twins were around 5 years old. There was no giggling or embarrassment and they were very interested. 
If you don't treat the whole subject as something to be avoided they grow up far more able to grasp the responsible side of sex.

You are quite right I think a lot of parents couldn't care less what happens with their kids at school. We see it all the time when we take ours in every day. Luckily our boys are extremely bright and want to learn and the teachers they have are first class and we take a very big interest in how they are getting on but many parents don't.


----------



## Dodie (Jul 15, 2007)

I was taught sex education in primary school when I was around 10. That was around 13years ago..

Personally I didnt have any problems with it then, and I dont really now, although I dont have any kids

Sex is a pretty wide subject and a very important one at that, where I grew up sex education was always carried on into highschool (mainly more safe sex, stds talk etc) They should know the basics before highschool, biology, how it works etc then highschool is more about the dangers..

It might just be me but kids seems to be learning quicker these days, with the internet and the vast ammount of knowledge in there.. surely it cant be too bad to learn alot more early on could it?


----------



## sxc_celly (Jul 15, 2007)

I honestly think kids need to learn about it in year 7, BEFORE high school. Im 19 and have only just come out of school in the last few years, and believe me you need to teach it BEFORE high school. I was taught in year 7 (11-12yrs old) and its the best age. You hit high school, and most other kids know everything there is to know, and the kids who dont get teased alot. Also when i was 12-13, there were girls in my grade sleeping around, thats year 8 and 9 people. They had no idea what sex meant, and thought it was a fun game. Kids need to be taught what sex is before they hit high school, they need to realise its not something you do with just anyone. If these girls had had primary school sex ed i believe they wouldnt have thought so mindlessly about sex. Also the puberty talk should be DEFINETLY done in year 6-7. I had a few friends who got their periods in year 6 and 7. Can you imagine the panic they would have had if they had not have known what was going on? How alone and embarrassed they would have felt. Luckily our school taught puberty in yr 6 and sex ed in yr 7, so we were prepared and had some knowledge about it all. Kids are better off learning it the right way, than off the internet etc. And boys and girls should DEF be in seperate classes.


----------



## BCJTC (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm one of the kids who could've done with some education at primary school... In Grade 4 I discovered 3 things...

1. If I played with it long enough, it felt good and made a mess...

2. I had hair coming out of placed it didn't used to...

3. Boobs felt good (over developed grade 5 girl)

I had a friend who's older brother educated us both by way of passing along very graphic magazines (color climax and the like), I was very curious about what I was viewing and came to within a hairs breath of losing my virginity in grade 4... The afore mentioned over developed grade 5 girl got cold feet at the last minute and I am now very glad she did... We knew nothing of contraception, disease or any of the myriad of consequences of our pending actions.

I will start to introduce the idea to my kids at about this age, nothing too full on but it will happen whether the school supports it or not.


----------



## scorps (Jul 15, 2007)

well when i was in year 7 we had sex ed which started off with looking at pictures of std s (actually on genitals) which was disgusting then watched a documentary of people having sex and then it was like a filming of 9 months of this lady being naked and you watch her tummy get bigger and you see the man get an erection and ejaculates (and no this wasn't a porn standard yr 7 stuff :S)


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2007)

BCJTC said:


> within a hairs breath of losing my virginity in grade 4... The afore mentioned over developed grade 5 girl got cold feet at the last minute and I am now very glad she did... We knew nothing of contraception, disease or any of the myriad of consequences of our pending actions.




Of course you wouldn't want anything to do with a skanky grade 4 kid, God knows I'm sick & tired of seeing em walking around barefoot and preggers! :lol: :lol: And the disease!!! OMG the diseases some of these pre-schoolers seem to contract these days!! *ABSOLUTELY APPALLING!!!* 8)


----------



## Isis (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree fully with Recharge. My daughter got her 1st period at 9 which meant that she was phsyiologically able to concieve......We and her school have had very open discussions and education set at a level kids could cope with right from the early years. I also dont believe in segregating the sexes as I believe it should be encouraged that kids feel comfortable discussing all things to do with the body and sexuality with both sexes. I think segregating the sexes only make it seem to be more embarassing and taboo. 
My boys (9 & 11) both feel very comfortable asking any questions they need to and also have a basic understanding of what is happening once a month when their older sister or mum have their period. It is all a part of nature and we should not be encouraging kids to feel that it is a taboo subject to discus. JMO


----------

